# Smokey Mountain campgrounds?



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone ever been to either of these places? Turkey Creek Cabins or Gilbertson's Lazy Horse Retreat My fiance and I were thinking of making a trip with the horses to the smokey mtn area for our honeymoon. If anyone has any suggestions for any other places to visit in that general area, we'd appreciate it. We'd like to be able to rent a private cabin and have paddock/corral for the horses as well.


----------



## chika1235 (Jan 1, 2009)

i live near the smoky mountains and you might want to try big south fork. i think they have cabins and everyone is really nice there.


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll look them up, thank you


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

we have gone to Big South Fork several times. go to this link 
Big South Fork Park Tennessee - Big South Fork National River and Recreation Area Horse and Vacation rentals, Trails, Cabin Rentals,stables, Horse Camp grounds go to cabin rental. We have stayed at "Whisperwood" cabin. it is 1 bedroom, small barn with stalls and paddock (electric fence) the cabin is perfect. it would be especially perfect for a honeymoon. it has a living room, bedroom, bath with Jacuzzi. the location is perfect!!! let me know if you go there and I'll tell you more about what we did.

Rhonda


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

The whisperwood looks wonderful! Thank you for the link RhondaLynn


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I've never heard of either places but we just got back from there a few days ago. We stayed in a cabin and had a blast!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Horseluver250 if you end up staying at Whisperwood, tell Pat (the owner) I sent you. I don't get a perk for recommending, just wanted to let her know. We do love the place and will be going in early June. It is on a dead end road with hardly any traffic AT ALL. Hope you enjoy!

Rhonda


----------

